# Rocks



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Most rocks around our way are grey river boulders – nice but impractical for creating mountain scenes. Last weekend I came across a bluff that had fantastic cracked rock in a mottled brown colour just above the road. From the looks it was continuously breaking and slipping down onto the road below..

A bit of exploring and I found the motherlode – coupla hundred truckloads of debris cleared over the years, and only 40 mins from home.











A right proper rock mine – I sense many weekend trailer loads will be in my future 











Cheers
Neil


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice find! 
I am also gathering rocks for my garden railroad retaining wall:










and to use for scenery..
I am hunting Finger Lakes region and "Southern Tier" (of NY state) flat grey shale, 
very common in the creek beds of the area..
unfortunately I now live one to two hours north of the deposits, 
so I also have to do some traveling to gather my rocks..

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Rock find Neil....
Go fetch 'em.....before they gets away....!!

Be a great start to your new dream!!!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a great find. Like shooting fish in a barrel now.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Very nice indeed - been looking for something this for several years. Only other possibility was several hours away similar to you Scott.

Done two loads so far - tested my foo foo valve several times last trip. Will be making up a trolley that can run on planks so I can get some of the larger ones on board next time.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocks in a layout can make a big difference. They are a lot of character, you can never have to many rocks.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry it should read They add a lot character.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Next time ya got a typo...Pete...!!

Check out the "edit" button on the lower right side...

It works for weeks now!!

Good luck....yep..rocks add a lot to a layout... so much color and variation...!!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Next time ya got a typo...Pete...!!
> 
> Check out the "edit" button on the lower right side...
> 
> It works for weeks now!!


Weeks now? it has never stopped working..
although in the past we had a short window of time when we could edit our posts..it was 24 or 48 hours..now its about two months.

Scot


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol, we can never have too many rocks Pete!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Neil, very jealous about your rocks! Here in Southern California, you pretty much have to buy from a landscaper or risk having a park ranger breathing down your neck!

One request though -- could you translate from Kiwi to 'Valley Girl' talk --

What's a 'foo-foo valve?'


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary....LOL....
...better...for you...just do a quick search!!!

You'll understand!!

Dirk


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Mmmmm, that search changed things.. Use the Australian/NZ definition Gary.. 

I've made a trolley that runs on a 10 x 2 plank and snared a 200+ lb'er after work tonite 

Ok John, you started it..






Cheers
N


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, should make for some great G-scale mountains, lakes and rivers! And you've got the land to make a top-notch layout 

The load you show in the pic above next to the trailer would cost me about $400.

-Jim


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad to see you are thinking trains again, been a while since you got all shook up.
I took Zappa to college, I could relate to another under appreciated genius .....
Got plans for your space?
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I found a pic....

John Totally


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The real problem with rocks .... is....
You can never take them all!

There are more rocks around than anyone and everyone could ever possibly collect...

Even for many layouts..!!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, that's the one - P'nP FFV. 

Thanks Jim. We're probably about the same cost if you have to buy, I'm still half looking over my shoulder each trip for someone telling me off. OTOH I got a cheery wave from the school bus driver last time so the locals will all know by now.

Ha ha, 'bout a million plans John, but still in serious pondering stage. I've got the location sorted to try and make the most of backdrops and views, and a theme but that's about it. Actually have the problem of 'too much' space so keenly aware of not building too big, 300 - 400' mainline is where I'm at so far, about the same as last time.. 

If you were sitting on the patio (of the house which doesn't exist yet..), this is what you see. 










Thinking if I start raised 3' high on the top bit then track level should be 5' -6' above ground at the bottom - big trestle country. But it's a real bog down there in winter so more pondering is needed on that bit.. Did someone say rocks 'n waterfalls??  

House looks like this at the moment.










Opps - I think I just derailed my own thread. 

Cheers
N


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm surprised your contractor is not using a small roller on the pad!!

Faster...more compaction....

You could use cement bases....wide and long below your trestles...back fill once the trestle is on site...with fill n rocks....should help to not sink at least...a broad foot print...

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd say you have your Priorities in the right order; you get rocks and ponder while 'they' build your house.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Which reminds me...Neil..
..I need to collect... more rocks!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

For the larger rocks get a battery powered roto hammer. I use 3/8 anchors. I drill a hole in the rock deeper than the length of the anchor. I attach a eye hook with a coupler. You can get these at any good Hardware store. I have a 12 volt winch on my trailer. There is a ramp at one end. After I drill the rock and set the anchor I hook the cable to the eye hook. I then used the winch to drag the rock onto the trailer. Most easy not much effort. 

When I have placed the rock on the RR I take a 5 LB mall and pound the anchor into the rock. Now you can't see it. At most it will eventually may make a stain that will slide down the face of the rock and make a interesting pattern. 

On really large rocks I disconnect the trailer from the truck to allow it to tilt. Makes it easier to get the rock on the trailer. 

JJ 

PS I did this before I bought a back hoe.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

*Stone Age Rocks*

I like to add Stone Age Rocks to my Steam Age model railroad.
The winter weather has sort of trashed my "Trains in the Garden", but here is an overview of some rocks in the garden. 








On the next modification, I will attempt to line up the sun in the main portal at the winter solstice. 

As noted in some responses to this thread, a trailer load of rocks like from the OP would cost me about $500. (East Texas)
It could be even more expensive if someone catches you stealing rocks from their rockpile.
I bought my Arkansas Blue Wall rocks from Champions Stone Supply and the concrete embankment stones from Home Depot.


----------

